# oxygen for fish.



## hifi31029 (Oct 13, 2012)

will plants make enough oxygen for my fish. I have a 46 gallon bowfront and up until yesterday I had a under gravel filter. But I took it out and now all I have is my fluval 406 with live plants and fish.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Set your return to agitate the surface, that will provide lots of oxygen


----------



## hifi31029 (Oct 13, 2012)

the return is about 3 inches below the surface like the fluval instructions said to do and I don't want to disturb the top to much. It's finally a quit tank.:fish9:


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

As long as the surface is moving there should be sufficient gas exchange. I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you see your fish gasping at the surface then there may not be enough oxygen. Just watch their behavior. I don't think you'll have any problems.

-Zeke



hifi31029 said:


> the return is about 3 inches below the surface like the fluval instructions said to do and I don't want to disturb the top to much. It's finally a quit tank.:fish9:


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Being three inches below and shooting upwards causes rippling on the water which works fine, only if the top is like glass do you have to worry.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i use a sunsun canister , the return is similar , just twist the return bar upward toward the surface ti will not make any noise i wouldn't think , mine is less than 3 in under its about 1/2 in under and makes a nice little fountain , still quiet as a church mouse... 
so quiet i can hear the individual co2 bubbles escaping from my diy co2 .. it releases small burst of 8-15 bubbles every few moments and i use 1/2 inch of bamboo chop stick as my diffuser so although its barely noticeable i can hear that over my canister , it should make no noise pollution.


On another note id just sudgest monitoring your water closely for a few days , i myself as well as other members i know have had same or similar issues when disturbing or removing either large amounts of substrat or under gravel systems . what happens is you disturb and remove the bio filtration that lives in the sub strat , it can cause some times a mini cycle or also can cause relies of older organic materials that were at a deeper stage of breaking down to be re introduced in to the aquarium , if this happens youl see a spike in ammonia , nitrates and nitrites sometimes . 
if it comes up just treat accordingly with water changes and give it time to catch up . i used prime myself at that point , but some people prefer to use no chemicals at all so i wont say go do this , but it did help until my bacteria could multiply. 
If the canister was running previously to dis assembling the under gravel system there is a good chance it will contain plenty and you will be fine , But check as a caution.


----------

